# Give Me A Little Hope



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm still stalled. Well, I had a like a moment of progress but generally stalled for the past couple of weeks. I am not panicky over dp anymore. When it gets intense, I get uncomfortable and a little anxious but not panicky. I've been really busy with kids and school but we all have those moments during the day where we realize the dp and it is in those moments that I start to kind of just wonder about life. "Reality" and how my life used to be seem so foriegn to me. I had dp for almost 6 months and that has wiped out normal human existance in my mind. My dp is especially bad when I drive. Everything seems more unreal, more like being in a movie and it makes me start to wonder what life would be like to exist in this state of mind (after all it is our minds and not reality that has changed). I think of me having roughly another 50 something years to live and I don't know how a person could live the rest of their life with dp. Dp sucks the experience out of life. We all know, it isn't really living at all. How do people live with this for years? How do you go 10, 20, 50 years of your life dpd? Are you content? Do you feel like you are getting anything at all out of existing?

I looked back through the picture submissions and saw that even a page or two back it is filled with names of people who I don't recognize or see post anymore. Did these people recover? Long time members, you've seen them come and go. What would you say is the average time span to have dp? Is recovery more common than not recovering? I just need some help. Something to make me think postively again. Something to make me believe that there is a point in going on.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I'm still stalled. Well, I had a like a moment of progress but generally stalled for the past couple of weeks. I am not panicky over dp anymore. When it gets intense, I get uncomfortable and a little anxious but not panicky. I've been really busy with kids and school but we all have those moments during the day where we realize the dp and it is in those moments that I start to kind of just wonder about life. "Reality" and how my life used to be seem so foriegn to me. I had dp for almost 6 months and that has wiped out normal human existance in my mind. My dp is especially bad when I drive. Everything seems more unreal, more like being in a movie and it makes me start to wonder what life would be like to exist in this state of mind (after all it is our minds and not reality that has changed). I think of me having roughly another 50 something years to live and I don't know how a person could live the rest of their life with dp. Dp sucks the experience out of life. We all know, it isn't really living at all. How do people live with this for years? How do you go 10, 20, 50 years of your life dpd? Are you content? Do you feel like you are getting anything at all out of existing?
> 
> I looked back through the picture submissions and saw that even a page or two back it is filled with names of people who I don't recognize or see post anymore. Did these people recover? Long time members, you've seen them come and go. What would you say is the average time span to have dp? Is recovery more common than not recovering? I just need some help. Something to make me think postively again. Something to make me believe that there is a point in going on.


Wow, you took the words right out of my mouth. I also question those same things on a daily basis. I have been having intense dp especially these past couple of days, and need positive reinforcement, and someone to keep telling me over and over again that I WILL get better, and that i won't be doomed about having to live with this for the rest of my life. I simply CANNOT accept that.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

From some stories that I read, when people simply stop to worry and panic because of DP, it eventually goes away. I wouldn't know, because I still have it, although I'm learning how to live with it. 
People say that when they simply stop to pay attention to DP and when they preocupied themselves with some work that DP simply dissappear without even noticing that. 
I got DR almost 2 months ago and I almost can't remember how it is to feel normal. I know it's hard, but I think that we must stay positive no matter what. Actualy, we don't have many choices. We could panic or we could simply accept this condition. It's sometimes hard to deal with it, but we only have 2 choices so far... even 2 choices is better than not to have a choice at all. 
Tinyfairypeople, I know how frustrating that is, but at least you are not alone in it.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I looked back through the picture submissions and saw that even a page or two back it is filled with names of people who I don't recognize or see post anymore. Did these people recover? Long time members, you've seen them come and go. What would you say is the average time span to have dp? Is recovery more common than not recovering? I just need some help. Something to make me think postively again. Something to make me believe that there is a point in going on.


 I've wondered the same thing a couple times. After being on here for almost 4 years so many people have come and gone. I do not believe that these people are recovered however or even possibly committed suicide. I believe after a long enough time that people just get sick of talking about it and accept it no matter how horrible. I haven't posted much myself in the past year but I still have it. Dp can get worse over time. In Dr. Simeon's book she does mention it seems the quicker to recovery the better. I have had a gradual dying of my ego since a joint 4 years ago, and recently it feels like any thread i was hanging onto to make it has finally snapped. Yes distraction works, I can attest to that. But that's all it is, distraction. And when most people say they have recovered they are actually saying they are coping. True recovery would be exactly that, and you sure as hell would know, and you would be elated and probably spread the good word all over these boards. I know i would. I have felt myself come alive once, and the difference from DP is night and day. The warmth spreading through my body that is usually ice cold, the imagination suddenly awoke and i could picture my art like before, music filled me with power and tears, my head felt alive and loose, not cramped and sore. it lasted for a day and I don't know why it happened but I hold onto that.

The hope i take is that this world is built on cause and effect, on opposites, everything has its inverse. What ever has happened to us CAN be undone, can be turned around. Our challenge is obviously figuring that out. We have not had lobotomies, everything is still there in our brains ready to function correctly. I have read stories of people actually recovering, how wonderful they say it is when your emotions spring to life, how they felt like a child again, life was exciting again. I hold on to that hope, i hold on to how wonderful it will be. I'm sure I have my breaking point, but I want to hold on as long as i can because it will be so sweet once the ego is reborn, once the brain turns back on.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Last time I had this (I keep starting my posts like this) I recovered and didn't even notice really.. It just seemed like nothing, I can't even explain. Dp seems so surreal and UNreal when you get well. AND I JUST NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT GOING BACK ON THE FORUM. It really couldn't have interested me less.
So, sure, people recover all the time and never go back. It's absolutely possible to recover, most people with this will get it in times of stress and then recover again.
I think all of us forgets how slow nature can be though, and it takes TIME. I'd say from all I've read that you should at least expect a year. For me it's been 2 years, then 4 months, then now 13 months.
OH!! I ALMOST FORGOT!!

MAGNESIUM!!! NOW!! ALL OF YOU!!!

It lessens dp, I'm not kidding!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you for your responses everyone. I also have gotten the impression that the average time that people have dp is a year. I have also come to realize that I am not past the massive stress in my life yet, so recovery at this point doesn't make sense. Some days my dp is worse than others but overall I am learning that despite my general numbness, I AM experiencing things. In moments I will think that living with dp isn't living, you get nothing out of life, etc but thinking back this morning, all of my recent memories are tied to events and not dp at all. I am living, I am experiencing, I am making valuable memories, even if I feel numb while doing it. This dp is just a charade. It is just a mask that we all get super guled to our faces and it makes us believe things that aren't true. Sometimes I say outloud to myself "Nothing has changed. Reality hasn't changed, only your perception has. You are still the same person you always were. You are in the same body. Live is happening all around you the same way that it always has. It's just your perception of it that is different".


----------



## Divum (Mar 15, 2010)

york said:


> MAGNESIUM!!! NOW!! ALL OF YOU!!!


How are some good ways to get magnesium without your parents knowing you're getting it for DP?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Divum said:


> How are some good ways to get magnesium without your parents knowing you're getting it for DP?


You can order it online first of all, if that makes it easier. 
There are different kinds of supplements containing magnesium, so why not just say you want some supplement because you feel tired? A Norwegian study shows that more than half of the population lacks magnesium, but it's only detectable by hair-samples.
Magnesium is important for a lot of things, but is mostly used to help with fatigue or cramps.


----------



## Divum (Mar 15, 2010)

york said:


> You can order it online first of all, if that makes it easier.
> There are different kinds of supplements containing magnesium, so why not just say you want some supplement because you feel tired? A Norwegian study shows that more than half of the population lacks magnesium, but it's only detectable by hair-samples.
> Magnesium is important for a lot of things, but is mostly used to help with fatigue or cramps.


Thanks. That'll help a lot.


----------



## no3one (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know what to say but I have to fumble through...I'm new to this site and forum. I've had DP/DR issues for the last 40 years but only found the names for them in the past 6 months or so. I've learned in the most rudimentary of ways to drag myself through day by day. I don't know anything else. There was no me before, that I knew of anyways. I took a class on mindfulness a couple of years ago and that's been helping quite a bit. I guess I could call it helping but I feel a lot shittier that my life's been misted away in some mindless prison cloud. I found a tiny skinny way to get to and live in-the-moment for a brief while. At least that's what it seems like from what people tell me and what have observed about the ways they are. I don't stay there for very long, but now I have learned that there is an in-the-moment and I'm not in it, and I get angry and frustrated and overwhelmed and helpless. It's like a drug or chocolate chip cookies, I always want more. I try to keep it in mind that I did reach it so it's likely I will reach it again. Since I've had to live this way without medication and/or counseling for basically my entire life, being numb and outside of everything (I'm oversimplifying) is normal for me. I did try to kill myself and spent some time in the hospital many years ago. I am getting a firmer grasp on the concept of hopefulness, which a extremely cool. I have to work at going about it a bit more calmly. I'm too hungry for it and I think my enthusiasm is messing it up. I'm exceedingly grateful, thankful for everyone here and your sharing yourselves. I can't even begin to describe how awesome that is.


----------

